# Need advice on cold smoking cheese



## thin blue smoke (Feb 25, 2012)

My AMNPS will be here Wednesday so I went to the store and bought 12 blocks of cheese including extra sharp cheddar, sharp cheddar, mozzarella, colbyjack, monterrey jack, hot pepper and swiss.

I have done some reading on this board and now have some questions.

These are all 8 ounce blocks. Should I leave them whole or cut them in half?

Should the cheese be removed from the package and left uncovered in the frig before smoking? If so, how long?

What wood to use? I ordered hickory, apple and pecan pellets.

I have a MES40. Should I light one or both ends of the AMNPS?

How do you know when to stop the smoking process?

Should I let it rest after the smoke or vacuum seal it immediately?

I understand swiss does not require the aging process.

Any other suggestions are appreciated as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

Thin Blue Smoke said:


> My AMNPS will be here Wednesday so I went to the store and bought 12 blocks of cheese including extra sharp cheddar, sharp cheddar, mozzarella, colbyjack, monterrey jack, hot pepper and swiss.
> 
> I have done some reading on this board and now have some questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Feb 25, 2012)

I cut 8 oz blocks in half. Only because i sell them . i pkg up 4 oz blocks age for 14 -21 days and then sell.


----------



## smoke king (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Scar gave you very good answers. I wouldn't use the hickory for your first time because it can have a bigger bite than the apple-pecan. And regarding portion size, if you think you want to package and consume it 8 oz. at a time keep them whole. But if you think you will consume smaller quantities, cut them into smaller portions before smoking. I like 4 oz. portions.


----------



## thin blue smoke (Feb 26, 2012)

Scar, eman and Smoke King,

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

Can't wait until my AMNPS gets here.


----------

